# No cig lighter power!



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Help!
Am on holiday in my 2002 T30 and have lost power to both front and rear power sockets (one in centre console ok). I have checked both cig lighter fuses and they are ok. Don't have access to ESM. Can anyone give me pointers? Sounds like fuse, but which one. Cannot use sat nav etc at the mo .


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I can't believe that almost 2 weeks have gone by and not one person has access to the circuit diagrams on CD and can let me know what the circuit is .


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Mad,
I got just got my hands on the euro esm, and it says it is Fuse # 17
(15 amp).


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

...on second thought I don't think that's right; #17 is for cigarette lighter.
....Also I just realized yours is a series I x-trail.... the esm I have is for series II. Sorry.... I'll keep looking just in cas I find something.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Valboo. Am going home today, will check it out when back, ta.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

*Solved*

I'm having this same problem on my 2005. Did you (or anyone else) solve this? My 'cigarette lighter' fuses are both fine (I swapped them out anyway) 


Did more searching and found this thread.

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/x-trail/...er-outlet.html

Seems to have the most information. I'm going to go try that now. Basically, you want to check/change fuse #23, it's a 15 amp fuse.

This other link is also on point:

http://baustralianxtrail.runboard.com/t129376

I think they're saying the same thing. At any rate this solved my problem.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Did more searching and found this thread.

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/105974-no-power-my-power-outlet.html

Seems to have the most information. I'm going to go try that now.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

have you checked all the fuses in the panel below the steering wheel? There are fuses listed for both a cigarette lighter and the auxillary power outlet. When mine stopped working it took a while to find the right fuse (it was in the fuse block under the steering wheel).

I just checked. When mine stopped working, it was one of three fuses: (1) power socket, (2) 10A cig lighter or (3) 15A cig lighter. Good luck.


----------

